# Andersen Sliding doors squeek constantly



## JackVa1 (Jul 29, 2009)

We installed three and they work great except for constant squeeks at the rubber weather stripping that runs verticle. 
As soon as the glass runs over it upon opening there is a loud squeek. It is most apparent immediatly when opening. Any ideas?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

A little dab of vegatable oil or similar on the vinyl will hush it.


----------



## Qwindow&doorA (Aug 26, 2009)

Let us know how long the oil keeps the door squeaks down.


----------



## JackVa1 (Jul 29, 2009)

We're applying it today. Difficult to get to this thin piece of weather stripping. I think I will only be able to coat one side of it as the other side is not accessable.


----------



## EmilyP (Dec 28, 2008)

JackVa1 said:


> We installed three and they work great except for constant squeeks at the rubber weather stripping that runs verticle.
> As soon as the glass runs over it upon opening there is a loud squeek. It is most apparent immediatly when opening. Any ideas?


Only use silicone 100% nothing else. or a fast drying silicone. "never" wd40 -wax- or call 888-888-7020 Andersen Service number open Saturdays or to 7pm at night eastern time I believe


----------

